
Your Comments are Mostly a Waste of Time :) - jwecker
http://www.futureofcommunities.com/2007/02/24/your-comments-are-mostly-a-waste-of-time/
======
juwo
Yes, I am wasting a lot of time at this site. However, I have also gotten some
great advice for my situation - and who knows, I may also meet a co-founder(s)
here!

